
Laura Loomer Loses Lawsuit Against Twitter, Google - tzs
https://lawandcrime.com/high-profile/conservative-activists-lose-lawsuit-that-accused-twitter-google-and-facebook-of-censorship/
======
tzs
Note: The <h1> title is "Conservative Activists Lose Lawsuit That Accused
Twitter, Google and Facebook of Censorship" but that's too long for HN, so I
used the the title from the <title> element in the <head>.

------
elliekelly
To no one’s surprise:

> The Plaintiffs do not show how the Platforms’ alleged conduct may fairly be
> treated as actions taken by the government itself. Facebook and Twitter, for
> example, are private businesses that do not become “state actors” based
> solely on the provision of their social media networks to the public.

------
akersten
They tried every banal free speech absolutist claim (1st Amendment!
Monopolistic collusion! Discrimination against conservatives!) and lost on
_all of them_. A good reminder that despite the constant bombastic comments
about these companies, there is no legal basis for any of these complaints.
I'm surprised the court even entertained Freedom Watch with standing to sue.

